
Spotify to Introduce Free Mobile Music Service - rkudeshi
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702304096104579240432005003354-lMyQjAxMTAzMDAwNTEwNDUyWj
======
lbearl
Its good Spotify is finally going to get to do this (to bad licensing
negotiations took an entire year to iron out though). I'll be looking forward
to hearing exactly how similar this is to the service Pandora already offers
(although I doubt it will sway me back away from Google Music).

